# Who uses a chest guard?



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

the issue is not so much accidental flicking; with proper back tension and form you will be likely be drawing the string into your pectorals, and without a chest guard you can get catching and inconsistent shots without the guard to provide a consistent surface for the string to contact. if you're not getting string contact with your pectorals then chances are you're still well underdrawn from optimal draw length (forearm in line with arrow at full draw).

while I wear an armguard as normal gear, I can't remember the last time I clipped my forearm. with proper form and grip it's relatively unlikely to happen. the only time I clip my forearm is with my longbow.


----------



## Morisato (Jan 13, 2010)

caspian said:


> the issue is not so much accidental flicking; with proper back tension and form you will be likely be drawing the string into your pectorals, and without a chest guard you can get catching and inconsistent shots without the guard to provide a consistent surface for the string to contact. if you're not getting string contact with your pectorals then chances are you're still well underdrawn from optimal draw length (forearm in line with arrow at full draw).
> 
> while I wear an armguard as normal gear, I can't remember the last time I clipped my forearm. with proper form and grip it's relatively unlikely to happen. the only time I clip my forearm is with my longbow.


Is this true? Because I was at the local shop one time using the range and one of the coaches there was teaching a rather chesty girl. The girl was uncomfortable with the string touching her there and the coach was telling her that having it touch is actually and advantage for women because women have that additional reference point (which would mean that men do not have that point as a reference). Keep in mind that this same person has shown me his ignorance on choosing arrows for low poundage but also totes 15+ years of experience and being highly ranked (top 10) in his class. Though I have no idea what class or whether that is true or current, I'm not one to question the accolades of others when, honestly, it makes no difference to me and would only infuriate him... that would just be spreading negative energy unnecessarily.

Anyways, back to the chest issue. The amount of chest each person has obviously varies so are you saying with ideal form, the string would always touch the chest regardless of how much chest someone has (considering that they are normal and not have some sort of concave chest)?


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

mate, my partner has more 'chest' than she knows what to do with - it took several months to find a guard that fits her properly!

I get quite noticeable pectoral contact at full draw, which was a useful reference point while learning what proper back tension felt like. now it's just something to be dealt with. most men have some degree of chest touch, the degree depends on build. I'm 175cm, 210kg (do your own maths) and while I could easily lose 10kg I have a short and chunky build. there's no way on earth a recurve doesn't give me substantial chest contact. a 60" longbow does not.

to go back to your first post, yes - you absolutely need a chest guard, and if you don't then your form is still developing.


----------



## Morisato (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm 5'6" and only 130 lbs... I'm as flat chested as a 9 year old boy from india.


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

In that case, you'll have a wider range to choose from rather than having to look for female specific ones like the ones from ArrowheadUK. At the end of the day, the role of a chestguard / protector has often been misunderstood and the name is probably the chief culprit. It's more to keep clothing out of the way of the string rather than to protect anything. If you find the string flicking you often on its way out, it could be that :-

1. You're overdrawn or
2. You're using a bow that's not suited to your drawlength. I'd assume this to be a bow that's too long.



> Anyways, back to the chest issue. The amount of chest each person has obviously varies so are you saying with ideal form, the string *would always* touch the chest regardless of how much chest someone has (considering that they are normal and not have some sort of concave chest)?


As for this, nope. Not always, especially for us guys and some ladies too. Depends on one's form and physique. The straighter the back, the higher the chances that there'll be no constant contact.


----------



## Morisato (Jan 13, 2010)

Progen said:


> In that case, you'll have a wider range to choose from rather than having to look for female specific ones like the ones from ArrowheadUK. At the end of the day, the role of a chestguard / protector has often been misunderstood and the name is probably the chief culprit. It's more to keep clothing out of the way of the string rather than to protect anything. If you find the string flicking you often on its way out, it could be that :-
> 
> 1. You're overdrawn or
> 2. You're using a bow that's not suited to your drawlength. I'd assume this to be a bow that's too long.
> ...


Just to get something clear, I'm a guy. I know some guys have man boob but stating my height and weight was to show that I am not one of those guys. So, with that said, my bow is actually short for my height. I'm using a 62" when I should be using a 66" and for the most part I do not get any chest contact at all whether as a reference point or as a fly by flicking. Very very rarely have I felt a flick (once or twice).

My concern was when Caspian said "yes - you absolutely need a chest guard, and if you don't then your form is still developing." With that quote, I was confirming whether or not my build type would still require a chest guard and to gauge whether or not my form was still (drastically) developing.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

M - 

Small suggestion: Learn how to shoot, preferably under the guidance of a coach/instructor who know what he/she is talking about and see if you need one or not. If or when you do, it will become painfully obvious.

A chest protector is not on the short list for my brand new shooters. After a few months, it's use typically becomes more critical.

Viper1 out.


----------



## BobCo19-65 (Sep 4, 2009)

My son and I both use one. Once you get your nipple snapped just once will sure make you appreciate them.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

I use one. 

:izza:


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

BobCo19-65 said:


> My son and I both use one. Once you get your nipple snapped just once will sure make you appreciate them.




If you are getting yourself snapped in the pects/breasts, your form needs some serious correction.

IMO the promary purposes:
1) keeps clothing from bunching around and creating drag on the string.
2) keeps string wax/dirt from staining your shirts/

Bonus:
3) if you are in the military and go shoot at lunchtime, and don’t; want to change out of your uniform, it will keep your rack of ribbons attached to your shirt instead of flying half way down range and ripping a hole in your shirt.


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

If you have consistent form, and your string does not contact your shirt in the chest area, then you don't need a chest protector. If your string touches your shirt at all, you should use a chest protector. You don't want your string getting wrapped in your clothing. If you ever change to a longer bow, 66" or 68", you may need to get one.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

if you keep compressed and have a flat back you should get chest clearance, doesnt have anything to do with shoulder allignment imo


----------



## Clang! (Sep 29, 2007)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> if you keep compressed and have a flat back you should get chest clearance, doesnt have anything to do with shoulder allignment imo


Sorry X, but I have to disagree with you there. When I started formal lessons, my form closed up (T-form) bringing my bow elbow and shoulders into alignment. I found out very quickly that I needed a chest protector despite proper form. For reference I was 6'2" and 165 lbs at that time.

Pain and string interference aside, it also keeps the string from hooking anything in or around your shirt pocket and sending it downrange (i.e. sunglasses, pens, buttons, etc).


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

caspian said:


> mate, my partner has more 'chest' than she knows what to do with - it took several months to find a guard that fits her properly!
> 
> I get quite noticeable pectoral contact at full draw, which was a useful reference point while learning what proper back tension felt like. now it's just something to be dealt with. most men have some degree of chest touch, the degree depends on build. I'm 175cm, 210kg (do your own maths) and while I could easily lose 10kg I have a short and chunky build. there's no way on earth a recurve doesn't give me substantial chest contact. a 60" longbow does not.
> 
> to go back to your first post, yes - you absolutely need a chest guard, and if you don't then your form is still developing.


........Was the height/weight a mis-print?....Your under 6 feet tall, and weight 462 pounds???....Thats pretty stout, indeed!.....Harperman


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

er yeah, good catch.... make that 120!

I don't seem to be able to edit the original post, ah well.


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

Morisato said:


> Just to get something clear, I'm a guy. ...


Sorry, all those talk about chests started me thinking that you're a lady. 

At the end of the day, there can be no harm wearing one. Gives you peace of mind that your clothing won't be messing with the string or vice versa as SandSquid had pointed out.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I do not use a chest protector and I have rarely seen other barebow shooters use them. I have wondered whether our higher anchor point has something to do with it. I suspect that we hold the string further from our bodies. On the other hand, I hit my nose alot. Most barebow shooters I watch pull the string along the side of their nose -- also due to the high anchor point.


----------



## Clang! (Sep 29, 2007)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> I do not use a chest protector and I have rarely seen other barebow shooters use them. I have wondered whether our higher anchor point has something to do with it. ....On the other hand, I hit my nose alot.


It does make a difference. Whe I anchor with my index finger in front my canine, string interference with my chest disapears. String interference with my chops however...:tape2:


----------



## bowgirl5 (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't wear a chest guard now, though when I was much younger and shot I did. I am definitely someone who has plenty of space for that string to hit, if you know what I mean. I wear loose fitting t-shirts whenever I shoot, and I never really have an issue with the string catching. I like being able to feel the string though, because just having it drawn back I can tell if my bow is canted most of the time. I know a guy that wears one, and he always wears fitted shirts and stuff, too. Don't know why?


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

*???*

I don't know why you wouldn't wear one. I mean why risk a poor shot due to clearance issues when a chest protector takes that out of the equasion?


----------



## drtyrrel (Aug 26, 2007)

*chest gaurd*

I'm going to order one. Any brand you guys recommend or are they all pretty much the same ?


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

*Depends*

I have a Shibuya (like it) because they have an "XL" size, but I am rather large and I see that Angel has an extension you can add to make theirs larger.


----------



## drtyrrel (Aug 26, 2007)

thank you I will probably order a Shibuya.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

the Soma is also quite good, as is the W&W (or rebadged as a Sebastian Flute) one.


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

If you're a large guy, try this site. http://www.arrowheaduk.com/

Their sizes are about one larger than a similarly marked Japanese / Korean one. I know because I have one of theirs and one Angel. Both Large but I should have gone with a medium for the British one. Plus their hybrid ones with the smooth panel's useful.


----------



## drtyrrel (Aug 26, 2007)

How did you know that I was fat ? 8>) My biggest worry is that I like to go to traditional 3d shoots . I get enough razzing about my "prepound bow" . Now I'll have to here about my "bra, manboobs ect......"


----------

